# Police Experience for 18-20s MAINE



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi all,
As you might have noticed, I put up a lot of Maine police openings, however, I know there are those of you who are too young to put on the badge, but want the experience. In Southern Maine, we have openings in Wells, Kennebunk, Kennebunkport, Portland, Old Orchard Beach, York and more. These positions are non sworn, police enforcement positions. These positions are mostly referred to as CSOs, but will be called something different from town to town. These officers enforce local ordinances, write parking tickets, patrol beach fronts, and assist sworn officers. These officers are a welcome addition to departments every year, and are encouraged to take advantage of Ride-alongs, and the more experienced officers to learn more about law enforcement. These jobs have competitive hourly wages, and are 40hrs a week. There is also opportunities for overtime, with OT pay rates. Out of state applicants are accepted(For summer residents). Not all of these departments have posted their openings, but they will, so check back in as we draw closer to summer. THESE JOBS ARE NOT LIMITED TO 18-20 YEARS OLD. If you are older, you are welcome to apply.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I'll bite, non sworn but are police enforcement, so I'm assuming no powers of arrest, no motor vehicle law enforcement. Do they carry?



KPD54 said:


> These positions are non sworn, police enforcement positions. These positions are mostly referred to as CSOs, but will be called something different from town to town.


That kinda like saying "I'm a firefighter that can only ring the bell and feed the Dalmatian"


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

No powers of arrest, no traffic enforcement, no carry. These officers write tickets, perform beachfront patrols, enforce law with verbal warnings/commands and tickets only. They work closely with sworn officers, should the need arise for an arrest, etc... the position serves as good experience for those unable to become part or full time officers. It also serves as better experience than positions like “cadets” who serve admin purposes. These positions can also lead to part or full time employment as a sworn officer when eligible.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Is the clam festival a go this year or cancelled again?


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Is the clam festival a go this year or cancelled again?


Unfortunately, it's canceled


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Windham NH police has a similar position. Taser, no gun. Tan uniform.


----------

